# Why do proline boats have a bad rep?



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I have heard many people say that proline boats are aweful but never a reason why?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive never heard of that........IMO proline boats are sleek, comfortably priced and all and all good fishing boat.....I dont think the company would manufacture the boats on a massive scale if they were not getting purchased and the purchasers not satisfied...MY O2 cents...


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

bblaker said:


> I have heard many people say that proline boats are aweful but never a reason why?


ive heard that about bayliner, not proline.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

willfish4food said:


> ive heard that about bayliner, not proline.


I agree with that one, bay-liner earned their names. I owned a 20' Proline at one time and it was a good little boat for the money. I sold it to someone on this board and to my knowledge they still like it. I looked at a couple more prolines before I purchased my current boat and would have bought another one again in a heartbeat if I would have found the right one for hte right price


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Mitchw123456 said:


> I agree with that one, bay-liner earned their names. I owned a 20' Proline at one time and it was a good little boat for the money. I sold it to someone on this board and to my knowledge they still like it. I looked at a couple more prolines before I purchased my current boat and would have bought another one again in a heartbeat if I would have found the right one for hte right price


 What kinda boat did you buy mitch?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a 2001 21' 8" CC Proline and it is a well built nice looking boat. I have had it out in 5-7 ft seas and really put it to the test. It was rough as hell and beat us to death but the boat handled it just fine. I have had it out 60 miles plus with a buddy boat and get around 3.5-4 miles per gallon with 150 carbureted mercury. I have no complaints except for that I wish I would have purchased a bigger boat with more range to make it out to the floaters and be able to go out in rougher seas. 3-4 is about all I can stand in a 21' boat but it is cheap to operate.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I had a 22 proline... 1985 model and it was a great boat.. I had no issues with it at all.. In fact, Sold it to another 2cooler just this past year...

Thomas


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I was interested in 32 or 35 express any owners or opinions?


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

They are big heavy pigs swimming in the water, but have never heard bad things about them, I maybe looking to trade my sport 23 to a 07 grand sport 29 w/ twin 200 clamp-ons, 240 gal petro stock


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

I've got a 1995 27' CC. No complaints. It'll stand way more than it's occupants. No stress cracks, no loose hardware, no nothing. As soon as I replace the gas guzzling weed whackers that presently inhabit the brackett with a pair of four strokes ($$$) it'll be the boat I've always wanted.

I can't imagine the larger flavors being anything but better.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

The only thing that I've ever heard that may be taken as a negative (and I don't know if it a fact) is that they are heavier than most other boats and burn a little more fuel because of it But so is a Grady. To me that means a smoother ride.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Heavier just means more glass and a tougher hull. They are quality built.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I have 26 CC Century and It rides ok and has good range but I would like more range and ability to comfortably overnight, I dont need to run 40+ & currently on a flat july day I still am around 33-35 knts anything over 2+ ft pushes me under 20 for a comfortable ride... I want something that doesnt beat you to death in a 3-4 ft day...so i was considering the larger proline or grady or maybe a catamaran?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

go with the cat if you want smoother in 3-4 foot. glacier bay 25 or worldcat 27 would be good. If you can afford it jump up to the 30' cats. I own a vhull but fish on my friends cats as much as possible. its a world of difference.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I just purchased a 2007 Proline Super Sport 26' with twin 200hp Verados. I have had it out twice in Venice and twice in Surfside and it is an impressive machine. I agree that cats have some advantages running in chop but their ride can get a little squirely in following seas or slop. I just prefer the V myself but cats are outstanding boats. Never heard a negative word regarding ProLine, and I did quite a bit of research before switching to ProLine from Wellcraft.

AGF


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a neighbor of mine has a proline boat that looks like it must be at least 30 years old. it ain't purdy, but he still fishes in it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

96 model 2950 with cuddy, heavy when empty, heavier when loaded. Had twin 225 Oceanrunners (gashogs) now have 225 Hondas better fuel econo BUT not what I expected. WW


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone have an opinion one the better cat... Worldcat, prokat, glacier bay... I want something in the 29 to 35 ft range. That big glacier bay flybridge looks sweet but a little out of my price range I am sure!


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Bbaker,

i traded my 23' Seapro for a 26' Glacier Bay CC. The ride is incredible. In my boat stall there is a 31' Boston Whaler CC-- my 26' Glacier Bay has way more room!!

PS- I'm one of the guys Argo likes to fish with.

Nick


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

The first Proline boats that I know of were built probably back in the mid seventys and did have several problems. They were a deep v entry with a flat bottom and were a broaching son of a gun. I even witnessed a friend being thrown out of one. From what I can see they have vastly improved their design now.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

man that glacier bay flybridge is super nice, and i don't like cats but you can't help but like that... what is a realistic selling price with twin diesels on that glacier bay 3490?


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

trashcanslam said:


> man that glacier bay flybridge is super nice, and i don't like cats but you can't help but like that... what is a realistic selling price with twin diesels on that glacier bay 3490?


\
I think they're around 300k. Pretty pricey, I'd like to ride one though.

Brad


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2006)

I own a 27 WA proline great boat, no regrets, decent gas mileage 2 miles per gallon with twin 225 Optimax, 200 gallon tank, so enjoyed so far.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

BPitcher said:


> \
> I think they're around 300k. Pretty pricey, I'd like to ride one though.
> 
> Brad


That's actually pretty cheap for a twin diesel boat with close to a 20,000 pound displacement. I was actually kind of sad to see their fuel tank/range/cruise speed numbers with the diesels... pretty weak


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

bblaker, I have a 2006 35 Express in stock, lots of fishing room 115sq ft cockpit. Great over-nighter! 320 gallons of fuel twin 250 verados push her 39-41 MPH. This a white hull with blue stripe. Also have a 2007 32 Express in stock with twin Suzuki 250's Yellow hull color 81 sq ft cockpit 45-48 MPH.

Proline has been in buisness since 1968 Still one owner, this is not a genmar or tracker company!!!!! Like ALL Boat companies they had their share of problems but they are still here and better than ever. The biggest problem is supply in demand.

On a personal note My favorite boat is the 26 Super Sport with twin Suzuki 175's, for the money a good size good range and value!(for me anyway)


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I have owned my Proline 230 cc deep v since 1995. All I can say is that it is as solid now as it was when I bought it. No complaints here.


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

Great boats, no complaints.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

I whent through my friends 26 WA and it was well built. I thought he was wrong when he told me the wieght because it was like 6,500lbs. It handles heavy but well.
Nice cabin layout.
Big CC's are not as popular out here because it's a cold wet ride in most of the time. Or at least every afternoon from Catalina area.
The two prolines I have been on were wet when the bait tank was filled. Waves were comming in and my feet were wet over the ankles.
My seacraft is not that much smaller then his proline and is less then half the wieght.
Same power, 225 merc. his top speed is just over twenty and my cruise is about 30.
BigMike

www.starlures.com

and


----------

